# Silent Wings USC entfernen



## KILLTHIS (16. November 2009)

Tachchen!
Ich bedenke, in naher Zukunft ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen.
Nun meine Problematik: Da ich einen beQuiet! Silent Wings USC bereits verbaut habe und diesen gerne weiter verwenden möchte, will ich das Ding fachgerecht abbauen - hat irgendwer eine Idee, wie das ohne grobe Gewalt funktioniert?

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## Jason22 (16. November 2009)

Hmm, ich hab keine Silent Wings; wie sind die eg befestigt, dass man die nicht einfach so wieder entfernen kann?


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. November 2009)

Das sind Gummistifte, die durch die Löcher der Gehäuse als auch durch die Gummihalterung des USC's selbst durchgesteckt werden - allerdings lassen die sich nicht einfach so wieder herausziehen, weil da eine Art Widerhaken ist.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. November 2009)

du kannst diese gummistifte oben am widerhaken zusammendrücken und dann durchziehen so in der art hab ichs immer gemacht wenn ich sone teile hatte. (vorausgesetzt das is das was ich denke das es is )


----------



## UnnerveD (17. November 2009)

Normalerweise sollten die es aushalten, wenn du die wieder einfach heraus ziehst (etwas dosierte Gewalt und nach Möglichkeit den Gummi etwas zusammendrücken), wenn nicht, schreibste mich mal an, ich hab noch solche Gumminippel über, da ich meine mit Schrauben am Radi festgemacht habe (Oder Alternativ ander Nippel / Schrauben verwenden - entkoppelt sind die trotzdem).

mfG


----------

